# question about tap water



## gkarmadibetta (Dec 12, 2010)

I read somewhere that water conditioner (dechlorinate) will actually remove some of the "essential" minerals needed for the fresh water fish.

Is this truth or myth??

If this is truth, how long will it take to age tap water (without water conditioner) to safely use in aquarium??


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Myth. Don't believe everything you read.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Darkblade48 said:


> Myth. Don't believe everything you read.


+1

It is a myth.


----------



## jane (Feb 20, 2011)

gkarmadibetta said:


> I read somewhere that water conditioner (dechlorinate) will actually remove some of the "essential" minerals needed for the fresh water fish.
> 
> Is this truth or myth??
> 
> If this is truth, how long will it take to age tap water (without water conditioner) to safely use in aquarium??


It is just over night and dont put lid on container so chlorine gas escape.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

gkarmadibetta said:


> If this is truth, how long will it take to age tap water (without water conditioner) to safely use in aquarium??


That applies only if your city only add chlorine to your tap water. Now-a-days, more and more city are using Chloramine, you can't gas it overnight anymore. Chloramine will dissipate very slowly. Maybe a week? or so. But I do know that 1 day is not enough. Residual chlorine are still left over the next day. You will need to add chloramine dechlor like Seachem Prime.
GTA do use chloramine. So gassing overnight won't work. You are slowly poisoning your fish.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## TLe041 (Feb 9, 2010)

Darkblade48 said:


> Don't believe everything you read.


He's not, that's why he's here asking for other opinions. I'm sorry, but that reply was pretty condescending.


----------



## gkarmadibetta (Dec 12, 2010)

so how long do you have to age the "conditioned" water before using (recomemded)?? If 24hrs isn't enough??

Any input is appriciated thank you. 

Oh btw, i am using "nutrafin aqua plus", is this any good?? I am running low and need to get another bottle. What's a recommended (prefered) brand?

The "nutrafin aqua plus" bottle says that "it removes chlorine and chloramine", so do i still have to age it for more than 24hrs??


----------



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

Hi there, 

I had a similiar question like this awhile back about water conditioners. I think the best and only two water conditioners you need are Seachem Prime (which removes the chlorine and chloramine) and Seachem Stability (which adds beneficial bacteria to break down toxic wastes into a non toxic form). I'm pretty sure that information I provided is correct but another forum member will correct it, if it isnt  Goodluck


Laura


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

gkarmadibetta said:


> so how long do you have to age the "conditioned" water before using (recomemded)?? If 24hrs isn't enough??
> 
> Oh btw, i am using "nutrafin aqua plus", is this any good?? I am running low and need to get another bottle. What's a recommended (prefered) brand?
> 
> The "nutrafin aqua plus" bottle says that "it removes chlorine and chloramine", so do i still have to age it for more than 24hrs??


Theoretically, water conditioners should work "instantly", so there is no further need to age the conditioned water.

Many people recommend Seachem Prime due to its concentrated form.



laurahmm said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I had a similiar question like this awhile back about water conditioners. I think the best and only two water conditioners you need are Seachem Prime (which removes the chlorine and chloramine) and Seachem Stability (which adds beneficial bacteria to break down toxic wastes into a non toxic form). I'm pretty sure that information I provided is correct but another forum member will correct it, if it isnt


You probably could skip out on the Seachem Stability; it probably does not really add any significant bacterial load.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

gkarmadibetta said:


> so how long do you have to age the "conditioned" water before using (recomemded)?? If 24hrs isn't enough??
> 
> Any input is appriciated thank you.
> 
> ...


How large is your tank or tanks in total? How much of the water conditioner do you have left for how many water changes?

If it is timed well and yu happen to score a sale on Prime the lowest I've seen IIRC 500mL is $12.99 and treats ~50,000gals. If you got a 1-2.5gal tank for a Betta you pretty much have a lifetime supply there pending how large your tank/tanks in total.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Zebrapl3co said:


> That applies only if your city only add chlorine to your tap water. Now-a-days, more and more city are using Chloramine, you can't gas it overnight anymore. Chloramine will dissipate very slowly. Maybe a week? or so. But I do know that 1 day is not enough. Residual chlorine are still left over the next day. You will need to add chloramine dechlor like Seachem Prime.
> GTA do use chloramine. So gassing overnight won't work. You are slowly poisoning your fish.


Is it possible to air out chlorimine with an air stone? I know you cn do that with chlorine for a couple days or naturally letting it age for a week from what I've been told and remember reading. If you can air stone out chlorimine, how long does it take??

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

AquaNeko said:


> Is it possible to air out chlorimine with an air stone? I know you cn do that with chlorine for a couple days or naturally letting it age for a week from what I've been told and remember reading. If you can air stone out chlorimine, how long does it take??
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Yes, it's possible. Chloramine is not a stable compound. With time, it will dissipate, it just takes longer to air out than chlorine. I've tried leaving a 20G tank for a week and by the end of the week, I can not detect any chloramine. But I change at least 100 gallons of water per week. So it's kind of dumb to have 100 gallons of water siting around. Also, with the winter season, water dissipate pretty fast, I could loose 1/4 of a tank by the end of the week. So I stick with dechlor. Much easier to deal with and less hassle.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## gkarmadibetta (Dec 12, 2010)

AquaNeko said:


> How large is your tank or tanks in total? How much of the water conditioner do you have left for how many water changes?
> 
> If it is timed well and yu happen to score a sale on Prime the lowest I've seen IIRC 500mL is $12.99 and treats ~50,000gals. If you got a 1-2.5gal tank for a Betta you pretty much have a lifetime supply there pending how large your tank/tanks in total.


They are jars (some big around 1.5L-ish and some smaller like coffee jars) for betta/plakad fishes.
I do 10% water change daily and 100% water change weekly. But on the training tank (5 gallons), i do 20% water change weekly.
I have a frys tank which is 10gal that i change 10% water either daily or every other day (depend on how dirty).

I didn't score a sale. I just purchase a 500ml "prime" for $18.99 from big als.


----------



## Web Wheeler (May 13, 2006)

If you're doing less than a 10% water change per day, no dechlorinator is necessary for fish aquariums, and doing frequent small water changes will save you a lot of Prime. Moreover, by inhibiting bacterial and fungal infections, small amounts of chlorine and chloramine can be beneficial.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Web Wheeler said:


> If you're doing less than a 10% water change per day, no dechlorinator is necessary for fish aquariums, and doing frequent small water changes will save you a lot of Prime. Moreover, by inhibiting bacterial and fungal infections, small amounts of chlorine and chloramine can be beneficial.


While it's do able, I've seen fish room set up this way. But I am not sure it's a good idea to hit 10%, it's more like 5% or less a day. It's a dripping water system setup. I've experiemented with one. It works, provided that you can some how manage to get a consistent output. But there in lies the problem. You can never get a consistent output. Calcium build up very quickly, forcing you to calibrate your dripping every so often. Still beats water changes every week, but from my experience, buys you very little, but gives you constant surprises, like stop working, sudently unclogs and adds too much causing overflows.. I eventually took it down. Not too sure that I want to go this rout for my fish room.
Also, it's kind of miss leading to say that chlorine and chlormaine can be beneficial even in small amount. I know that in the old old old days, some chinese fish keepers used to do this to clean the wound from their expensive goldfish/koi. (that is, take the fish out of the water and dab the wound with a chlorine cotton swab). But in today's time, Melafix can easily do this without the risk of burning off their slime coat. And you don't even have to net the fish out.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Web Wheeler (May 13, 2006)

Zebrapl3co, I agree that drip systems may be problematic, but in my case, I can syphon fish excrement from my bare-bottom tanks and accomplish a 10% daily water change both at the same time. I know Discus breeders that do this as well.

Since I stopped adding dechlorinator to my make-up water, I've noticed a dramatic decline in Columnaris and Saprolegnia infections in my fish fry, and I produce quite a few fish that I'm sure members here have purchased from the stores I sell to.

That said, please continue doing what works for you.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Web Wheeler said:


> Zebrapl3co, I agree that drip systems may be problematic, but in my case, I can syphon fish excrement from my bare-bottom tanks and accomplish a 10% daily water change both at the same time. I know Discus breeders that do this as well.
> 
> Since I stopped adding dechlorinator to my make-up water, I've noticed a dramatic decline in Columnaris and Saprolegnia infections in my fish fry, and I produce quite a few fish that I'm sure members here have purchased from the stores I sell to.
> 
> That said, please continue doing what works for you.


Thank's for your input WW. I am not trying to start an arguement. But that was from my own personal experience. I'd love to hear other people's experience as well and if I am wrong please let me know. I know that my personal experience is far from the norm and can be way off. So if you are having success, do tell .

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

gkarmadibetta said:


> They are jars (some big around 1.5L-ish and some smaller like coffee jars) for betta/plakad fishes.
> I do 10% water change daily and 100% water change weekly. But on the training tank (5 gallons), i do 20% water change weekly.
> I have a frys tank which is 10gal that i change 10% water either daily or every other day (depend on how dirty).
> 
> I didn't score a sale. I just purchase a 500ml "prime" for $18.99 from big als.


POrime 25% off.

http://www.bigalsonline.ca/Prime_8060161_102.html?tc=default

Get some! Get a few and you can sell them back out if you don't need it later but lock the price in.  4L/1gal jug of Prime on those 1.5-2.0L Betta jars would mean a lifetime supply.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Yes, it's possible. Chloramine is not a stable compound. With time, it will dissipate, it just takes longer to air out than chlorine. I've tried leaving a 20G tank for a week and by the end of the week, I can not detect any chloramine. But I change at least 100 gallons of water per week. So it's kind of dumb to have 100 gallons of water siting around. Also, with the winter season, water dissipate pretty fast, I could loose 1/4 of a tank by the end of the week. So I stick with dechlor. Much easier to deal with and less hassle.


Well part of the reasoning I did not mention at the time as I was typing in a rush was if I was running low on Prime and for some reason or another Godzilla went through T.O or something and I wanted to stretch my supply of Prime I wanted to know on that natural diffusion of the clorine/chloramine.

How much faster would the chloramine dissipate if I was using say 1/2 a Prime dose? I use the 50mL/500mL here but for ease of explaination I'll use the 50mL 1-2 drop setup. It is 2 drops Prime per 1gal of tap water ratio.

What if I did a 1 drop per 1gal while air stoning the water? How long would it take for the chloramine dissipate then? Would temperature have anything to do with it (high or low temp)? My temp will be ~17C room temp.


----------

